# Russell Simmons - kissing a new beautiful girlfriend that looks almost exactly like his last girlfriend Melissa George in Miami 22.2.2012 x23 MQ



## beachkini (23 Feb. 2012)

The 54 year old is the founder of the pioneering hip-hop music record label Def Jam, and also created the clothing fashion lines Phat Farm, Argyleculture, and American Classics. He is the third richest figure in hip-hop, having a net-worth estimate of $340 million as of April 2011.   



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(23 Dateien, 5.937.860 Bytes = 5,663 MiB)


----------



## Q (23 Feb. 2012)

also ich glaube sie findet ihn ausschließlich wegen seinem Charakter attraktiv. happy09 :thx:


----------



## stuftuf (24 Feb. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> also ich glaube sie findet ihn ausschließlich wegen seinem Charakter attraktiv. happy09 :thx:




genial! rofl3


----------



## Alea (25 Feb. 2012)

Danke fürs Teilen. Würde auch jetzt gern am Strand liegen.


----------

